# Lenovo T470S Wifi Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275

## ChoiZ

Hi,

I'm on Lenovo T470s with Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 ( rev 78 ) wireless card.

I've setup linux-firmware and I've update my kernel to 4.12.5-gentoo

The microcode fail on load :

```
# dmesg | grep -i -E 'iwl'

[    1.038785] iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi 4965 driver for Linux, in-tree:d

[    1.038786] iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation

[    1.038794] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, in-tree:ds

[    1.038794] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation

[    1.038794] iwl3945: hw_scan is disabled

[    1.042558] iwlwifi 0000:3a:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8265-30.ucode failed with error -2

[    1.042564] iwlwifi 0000:3a:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8265-29.ucode failed with error -2

[    1.042569] iwlwifi 0000:3a:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8265-28.ucode failed with error -2

[    1.042575] iwlwifi 0000:3a:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8265-27.ucode failed with error -2

[    1.042580] iwlwifi 0000:3a:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8265-26.ucode failed with error -2

[    1.042585] iwlwifi 0000:3a:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8265-25.ucode failed with error -2

[    1.042591] iwlwifi 0000:3a:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8265-24.ucode failed with error -2

[    1.042595] iwlwifi 0000:3a:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8265-23.ucode failed with error -2

[    1.042600] iwlwifi 0000:3a:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8265-22.ucode failed with error -2

[    1.042601] iwlwifi 0000:3a:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

[    1.042602] iwlwifi 0000:3a:00.0: minimum version required: iwlwifi-8265-22

[    1.042602] iwlwifi 0000:3a:00.0: maximum version supported: iwlwifi-8265-30

[    1.042603] iwlwifi 0000:3a:00.0: check git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git

```

Do you have any idea?

Regards,

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## charles17

Some more output please, according to https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi#dmesg

and please, lspci -nnkv | sed -n '/Network/,/^$/p'

and modinfo iwlwifi

Did you follow that wiki article?

----------

## ChoiZ

```
lspci -nnkv | sed -n '/Network/,/^$/p'

3a:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 [8086:24fd] (rev 78)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 [8086:1010]

        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 18

        Memory at ec100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [40] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number f8-59-71-ff-ff-9b-1e-50

        Capabilities: [14c] Latency Tolerance Reporting

        Capabilities: [154] L1 PM Substates

```

```
modinfo iwlwifi

modinfo: ERROR: Module iwlwifi not found.
```

No, I'll check this article now thanks.

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## ChoiZ

Nice!

It's works.   :Very Happy: 

I've add in my kernel:

Device Drivers ---> Generic Driver Options ---> Fallback user-helper invocation for firmware loading (CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK=y) 

Thanks.

----------

